# EVA Foam Block problem



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Well folks I ordered some of the new foam blocks with the pedrilled hole from Mudhole. I cut them up and glued it all together. Took it to the lathe and started to remove the bulk of the foam. Once that was done I get the sanding screen and proceeded to make the final shaping. I had stopped the lathe and noticed this. A big airhole in the foam. I was pretty upset to say the least. As usual Mudhole was quick to take care of the issue.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

D'oh!!! Looks good besides that though...


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Feel for ya*

Feel for Allan, just feel for you. I hope my block don't do that...hwell:


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

The gal at Mudhole said that it was the first time she had heard of this problem... Lucky Me!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That's happened to me before Allen, but only the "bubbles" were smaller and more numerous. Somehow replacing your foam at no charge just isn't enough, is it. LOL......Looks like it would have been sweet. Are both colors EVA?.....Jim


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Both are eva and they were the big blocks. It also seems like alot of work and waste. I doubt I will be using much of the block eva again. I like working with the regular stuff. I just asked for my money back but that still just doesnt satisfy me but what else can I ask for. 

It seems like nearly everytime I order from Mudhole there is some issue, usually small and they are always quick to take care of it.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Allen,
Can you cut a plug out of another piece of foam and fill in the hole?


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

chunkn' charlie said:


> Allen,
> Can you cut a plug out of another piece of foam and fill in the hole?


That's all you need to do. Hopefully you didn't throw teh grip away becasue it's a really easy fix and if you use the same foam to do it, you'lll NEVER see the seam from teh plug and the colors wll be the same.

While Mudhole/MErrick may have never saw something like that, it's really not uncommon with those EVA foam blocks. I have a much firmer, denser, and tougher EVA block called Customgrip which used to be sold by Clemens, which I've had much fewer air pockets than the other stuff.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*foam block*

What tool do you use to cut the block down. I have a lathe but don't know beans about turning.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm curious what you use to turn the eva with as well? I've turned some cork with different grits of sand paper but that's all i've used so far. The only EVA I've messed with were small rings in the cork handle. Is the sanding screen the best for EVA? I have some blocks I bought in a lot on e-Bay and I've been interested in putting testing them out.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Take teh block and cut teh edges off with a serrated knife to an octogon shape (top pic). THen use the point a SKew chisel to peel the edges off.My chisel as a long point which is ideal. Normally when you turn wood you do not use the point, but that is the best wa to turn teh EVA from octogon to round. Do this on the slowest setting on your lathe (second pic).

Once close to round, turn your lathe speed to super high - mine goes to 3500+ RPM. Using 40 grit sand it a bit, then 60/80, then 100/120 to slightly oversize. Use the 150/180 to final size, adn 220/320 to make it nice and smooth, finish with 400/600 wet then with a piece of denim jeans which is dunked in water to buff it up. (third pic on teh left shows the diff between one finished, and one turned with teh Skew on the right)

Sanding screen & high speed is the WORST thing you can use. It WILL clog, and thereis no need to use it, just buy 1" wide belts for a belt sander and cut them into 6-8" strips, these are perfect adn will last forever - I'm still using the same sandpaper pieces since December of 2007, probably over 200 grips - EVA, cork, & Hypalon.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Billy, I did cut it to an octagon but being my first one with the block I was being careful not to get it too small. I then smoothed that out and the placed the chisel on it as you can see in the pics. I used the chisel to take most of the bulk off. Nice to know about sanding screen, I did have the clogging problem but would just stickit in front of the nozzle of the vaccum and clean it out. I will use more sand paper next time. Thanks Again.

I love this board, Get the tips form some of the best in the industry!


----------

